# Twins from one egg - twisted leg help!



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, I was going to throw out those last three eggs as they were supposed to have hatched on Wednesday but then I heard peeping and thought better of it! Surely enough a few hours later a new perfectly healthy little chick popped out and then much to my surprise it had a twin from the same egg stuck to the bottom! She flopped out, alert but not moving much. I let her dry off and get situated and this chick really livened up - she's very strong. The only problem is there mustn't have been enough room in that egg for two chicks. One of her legs is twisted to the side so she can't stand. Is there anything I can do for her?? Aside from this disability she's very lively! This is not to mention of four sex links she's the only girl. SIGH. My luck.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh blargh. I posted this in the wrong section. Oh well I guess I will ask the question I wanted to of this section here. Is a Birchen rooster able to create black sex links with a barred rock hen? If so I got three boys and a girl here. If not I'm just staring at dots for no reason (really, I found an article on all the possible roosters but I have lost it. UGH.)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh wow! First congrats on your twins, as for the leg. There is how to guides on making splints for them. Hope that helps.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmm, just found an article how to make a hobble... going to go track down some band-aids and see if I can attempt it.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope lil chick'y gets well. So do they look identical?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope. One has a white dot on its head... so I got a boy and a girl (if they really are black sex links.)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, is that how you tell the sex in those breeds. Interesting.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

That is really exciting, the whole twin thing. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Hmm, just found an article how to make a hobble... going to go track down some band-aids and see if I can attempt it.


I have used the band-aid before and it does work. If using a large band-aid you can cut it lengthwise for a better fit.

Best of luck.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

I had a buff Orpington with a bad leg I first put a twist tie around the legs for 3 days to keep the together then i wrapped it around the two legs then pinched it in the middle so it couldnt step out when it got the hang of hopping with that I switched to the band aid as pictured it sorted it out and walks fine. I used a twist tie as I siding have a pipe cleaner hope this helps the earlier u do it the better


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And both chicks from the same egg lived??


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh yeah, the one that did the hatching is healthy as a horse. The other is healthy too except for the leg. I have her in a hobble now... but it needed an additional splint sort of thing to keep her leg straight enough to stand? (It was twisted at knee and hip so it kept pulling her other leg crooked. UGH) I think I got it in the right position now. She's not thrilled but I think she'll learn how to move around pretty quick.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad to hear the twins are doin good. Any pics of this miracle chicks? Lol


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Of course you guys can have pix. You can't tell in them but she was screaming and kicking the whole time making photography a bit difficult! (I just took off yesterday's corrective brace.) As you can see she's still pretty crooked but its improved a lot. I am actually sort of shocked. I hope she continues to improve. She's certainly got the will to survive. Also thank you Kellence for the photo - it helped! I think yesterday's hobble/splint were almost right but today's was better. Today she doesn't appear to need the splint part any more either.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww look at them! Too special.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Fantastic job!! I think I read somewhere that for splayed leg, a splint should be on for about 2 weeks. Way to go, anyone else would have just culled her.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I heard taping them to each other for a few days works very well. Don't know more thAn that.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I heard taping them to each other for a few days works very well. Don't know more thAn that.


 that is my understanding too
but not all chicks are the same
some need more help & for longer than others.

piglett


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's a blog that has really good information on problems and how to solve them. http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/02/spraddle-leg-in-baby-chicks-what-is-it.html


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

The girl chickie didn't make it.  I was able to straighten her leg but her hip was still way out of whack. She lasted for four days but was never able to walk. Her brother is doing great though. You'd never know his hatching was odd. Now that I know how to candle eggs this probably won't happen again.

I do thank everyone for the information though. I will keep it in the archives in case I get any more twisties.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, so sorry. We were all rooting for her. Glad the surviving twin is doing well.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I share your sadness.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

One of the new Serama chicks has the same issue, thinking of just culling, not sue, should I give it a day, or does this never really end well?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Nm, decided just to do the necessary. She is now next to the hibiscus. :-(


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

What does that mean?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Mine was severe. I guess less severe cases have a pretty high chance of success with a hobble. Sorry she didn't make it. I had one other who didn't make it either - I think it had neurological issues. It flailed and was never able to stand. 

robopetz - culling means to take an animal out of the breeding pool. In this case that means to let it die or kill it. This is not always the case. An adult cull might go off to be a pet or egg layer or end up Christmas dinner.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep, as wee said. It was laid to rest.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, it's sad but sometimes we know what's best for them.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Oh no, it's sad but sometimes we know what's best for them.


Yep, I was thinking it would have trouble even getting to the water and food, and be a worse death. Sad, but, I guess this is the ugly part of what we have all signed up for. :-(


----------



## kimmersb (Feb 10, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about the little one. I am new -this is our first set of girls... We got our six pack at 4-days old and lost one a few days into it. Heartbreaking! But she is now buried under our Walnut Tree...


----------

